# Recommend a bbq sauce



## txbowhunter37 (May 15, 2013)

looking for recomendations For some good BBQ sauce for brisket and pork. stubbs.bbq sauce.is not what i am looking fot

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gotribe28 (May 15, 2013)

We love Sweet baby rays, I mix half spicy with regular and everyone raves about it. I don't admit I buy it though....lol


----------



## so ms smoker (May 15, 2013)

For starters, what ARE you looking for? I am guessing NOT a mustard or vinegar based since you are in Texas. Do you prefer a more sweet or more spicy? I think the sauce recepe that Jeff sells to support this site is awesome! Also, try using the search bar. You should get plenty of homemade receipes to try. Then tweek them to what you like.

  Mike


----------



## txbowhunter37 (May 15, 2013)

cool sweet baby rays my family dont care for.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txbowhunter37 (May 15, 2013)

not looking for homemade right now. looking at sweet and spicy mix

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## so ms smoker (May 15, 2013)

Then you _should*   try Jeff's sauce. It is sweet and spicy and easy to make.*_

_*    Mike*_


----------



## kathrynn (May 15, 2013)

Jeff's is very good and so is PGsmoker64's! http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129351/pgsmokers-best-damn-sauce-ever-bdse

Kat


----------



## txbowhunter37 (May 15, 2013)

thank you everyone

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2013)

When you are ready to Play, give this a try. You can adjust the Sweet and Heat to your liking. It is based on what should be Familiar flavors for you...JJ

Texas Bold Bubba Q Juice

1T Paprika

2T Ancho Chile Powder

2tsp Onion Powder

1tsp Garlic Powder

1tsp Salt

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Cumin

1tsp Mexican Oregano

2 Chipotle Chiles in Adobo, chopped or

2tsp Chipotle Powder

Briefly heat in a Sauce Pot over low heat until fragrant and add:

2-12oz Heinz Chili Sauce

12oz Dark Beer

2T Tomato Paste

1/4-1/2C Brn Sugar or Honey

1/4C Texas Pete Hot sauce

2T Worcestershire Sauce

Cayenne Pepper to taste

Simmer sauce to desired thickness and adjust seasoning to your taste.

Add, Brown Sugar, Salt, Pepper and Cayenne Pepper to taste.

Makes about 4 Cups.


----------



## txbowhunter37 (May 15, 2013)

thank you chef

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sabalon glitz (May 18, 2013)

Smoked some baby back ribs today. Decided to try Jeff's sauce (was hoping it would be worth the price). INDEEED IT WAS!! My wife thought I was crazy when i told her i was making the sauce instead of using a bottled brand. She doesn't get to excited over the sauce...Until today. We both loved it. Anyone looking for a good sweet and spicy sauce this is the one.


----------



## ronwell86 (May 24, 2013)

Try Sweet Beaver! Its perfect for pork and especially chicken


----------

